

The Snowdenites Are Winning - ForHackernews
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/politics/2015/02/edward_snowden_citizenfour_the_former_contractor_sparked_a_movement_that.single.html

======
bediger4000
Definitely worth a read, if only to exercise your logical facilities. The
author of the article treats dragnet surveillance as some kind of lawful,
ethically-neutral policy outgrowth, something that society and take or leave
as it desires, with no real bad outcomes either way.

A bizarre viewpoint, given the historical motivation behind most episodes of
mass surveillance, and what governments do with a trove of information like
that.

Articles like this are come from the graveyard of he said/she said faux
objective journalism. Read it and scoff.

~~~
ForHackernews
The author is a conservative pundit. I think it's interesting if our political
opponents think we're winning.

